# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Qué oculta el hielo antártico en sus profundidades?

## Jonasino

> La comunidad científica investiga la Antártida desde hace mucho tiempo, si bien la mayor parte del esfuerzo indagatorio se ha dedicado a las condiciones actuales de esta región. La información extraída ha permitido averiguar qué factores han conducido hasta la situación actual y cuál será con mayor probabilidad la evolución del continente en un futuro. No obstante, el conocimiento que se posee es extraordinariamente limitado debido a que los datos disponibles solo abarcan los últimos cien años. Para conocer más a fondo el continente es necesario estudiar la historia geológica y climática desde el Cuaternario superior, pero esta información está enterrada en el hielo.
> 
> La capa de hielo que cubre el continente antártico es la responsable de que no existan apenas observaciones terrestres sobre el pasado geológico de esta zona del planeta. Científicos del proyecto COMANT (Comminution dating of glacio-marine sediments in Antarctica and the Southern Ocean) descubrieron que esta información puede obtenerse de testigos extraídos de los sedimentos marinos en torno a la Antártida, en concreto a través del estudio del origen de los materiales erosionados y del tiempo que transcurrió hasta que se depositaron. De este modo es posible reconstruir la historia de la erosión del continente, los mecanismos de transporte de sedimentos y las escalas temporales asociadas.
> 
>     Para conocer más a fondo el continente es necesario estudiar la historia geológica y climática desde el Cuaternario superior, pero esta información está enterrada en el hielo
> 
> «Este proyecto emplea un método innovador denominado datación de la pulverización para determinar los cambios temporales y espaciales acaecidos durante el transporte de sedimentos clásticos de baja granulación originados por erosión subglacial en el Cuaternario superior. Esta información puede observarse en el flujo de hielo y sedimentos que se ha depositado en el océano Antártico», explicó Adi Torfstein, director del proyecto.
> Determinar la edad de pulverización
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/cordis/...-profundidades

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),HUESITO (21-nov-2016)

----------


## camilia55

> Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/cordis/...-profundidades


Hola me llamo Camilia y me interesa muchisimo este tema.
¿Es posible retomarlo y poner más info , por favor?
Gracias
Un saludo

----------

